# Buying wood in Ireland



## kingdamo (Jan 3, 2015)

Ok, so hello, just joined the group, as an englishman living in Ireland, pretty much most of the wood here is used in fireplaces.

Does anyone know where I can get the differing types of wood in the UK to get delivered to Ireland or even better, a place in Ireland that does it?


----------



## wade (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi KingDamo - Welcome to the group.

Hopefully Smokewood will be able to give you some pointers for sourcing wood in Ireland. What type are you after?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello.  Welcome.  Below is a link to the folks I use.  They have most of what I want all in one place.  Dunno if they ship to Ireland?  As Wade mentioned maybe smokewood will be along and help you out.  He sells wood for smoking.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Chaps & Chapesss's, not been ignoring you all, I have been snowed under (literally) as well as battling with gale force winds, a broken winch and a delivery of 6 ton of Apple Logs which had to be off loaded all by hand.  apart from that life is back to normal.

We can deliver wherever you want, as long as you have a postcode.

Glad to be back


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 25, 2015)

DOH!  I forgot the link.  smokewood should be able to sort you.  I am sure he is buying and selling as cheap as possible and margins are tight nowadays but *JUST* maybe he can offer the members a discount?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Some wood I use from the States he doesn't have, *YET* but he does have most woods readily available here in the U.K..  If looking for something not so readily available let us know.


----------



## smokewood (Jan 25, 2015)

I am quite happy give all members a 15% discount.  If you send me a private message I will send you a password for you to use.  

To activate your discount, in the shopping cart you will need to click on  "add coupon" and enter the password provided, this will then activate the code and give you the 15% discount.  

I apologise in advance if it is a bit long winded, but we are only a very small company with tight margins and we can't afford to give discounts  to everyone who came across the password.  I am just sorry that we can't offer a bigger discount at this present time.

Regards N Stuff


----------



## smokewood (Jan 25, 2015)

I am currently in the process of importing a load of Mesquite logs over from Texas, but arranging the Shipping is proving difficult


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 25, 2015)

WHOA! WHOA! smokewood!  I didn't mean to put you on the spot.  I was talking down the road maybe kinda sorta, maybe!  PLEASE don't feel obligated!  I was takin tha piss.  We want to support your business so we don't want you to go out of business.  Business is business!  I feel ashamed I even made the joke.  I was thinking "someday".  Pull outta this if you need to!.  *ZERO*  fallout will happen from the members.  We understand.  Ya gotta make a profit!  Great bunch of folks here.  I am SO VERY sorry I posted that.  Please forgive my stupidity.

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Jan 26, 2015)

It's not a problem Danny, I have been thinking about is for a month or so, but never got round to it...... It was one of those "I will do it later" things, but never got round to it.  

There is no need to feel bad, at the end of the day If I didn't want to do it I wouldn't - Simples ! 

If I can help anyone out, I will, it's what I do, and If I am not out of pocket it's even better.

Regards N Stuff


----------

